# miomantis hatch!



## Samzo (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey guys I forgot about one of my miomantis paykullii eggcases and I just opened the container it was in and to my suprise was full of nymphs! By the looks of it I think it hatched either this morning of yesterday as there are lots still hatching. Anyway just thought i'd share.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 21, 2005)

hi,

was that from one of the female from Ian or did you buiy an ooth? Or something else? Just interested, my female has laid 2 ooths now. How long did it take?

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 21, 2005)

I got it from one of my supliers as an ooth although my female that I also got from him has made 2 ooths in only 3 weeks. It took 2 weeks to hatch aprox but I don't know how old it was.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 21, 2005)

Ah,

Mine is laying like crazy, An ooth within 5 days of having it then another 5 days later. If only ooths only took 2 weeks to hatch  lol.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 21, 2005)

wow lol she must be exhausted! I'm not sure how many they produce but I think it's easily 30+ so far.


----------



## Ian (Nov 21, 2005)

My final female has laid just the one so far, should be due to lay another pretty soon.

Congrats sam  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## KennethJ78 (Nov 21, 2005)

They keep laying ooths if fed regularly... they can produce up to like 12 ooths easily. At least one of mine did.

Is it from a mated female or did she build one without mating ? In that case all the nymphs will be females as well...


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 21, 2005)

Eh :? ?

Do the ootheca hatch even if they aren't mated? Didn't know that, But yeah, it is a mated female.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## KennethJ78 (Nov 21, 2005)

Yup

Miomantis ( paykullii for sure ) can reproduce parthenogenetically.

It's wiser to mate them anyway since it'll give you stronger nymphs and "offcourse" male nymphs as well...


----------



## Jesse (Nov 21, 2005)

None of my non-mated M. paykullii ever produced ooths that hatched (n=6), however some of my mated ones produced 22 ooths all of which hatched! I have also had the ooths hatch in as little as 27 days.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 22, 2005)

well, I hope my ooths hatch so badly. Got a couple now. Check 'em out!












The second is twice as long as the first ootheca. If it all goes well, I'll let you know :wink: .

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 22, 2005)

those ooths looks ace. so intricate


----------



## Samzo (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice cam, i'd take pictures of mine but to be honest it's not worth the effort of a 3.1 MP lol Myabe santa will give me a 6+ :lol:


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah,

If only it was really my camera. It's kinda my mums so I gotta scaff it off of her when I need to take pics. But honestly, I think I use it more than she does :lol: . money put to good use I say  . Yeah, they're quite odd ooths, normally they just look like a foamy mass but they are hard but these look like they were always solid. they look harder aswell. I dunno, but ya, I think they look awesome!

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Nov 23, 2005)

They vary in size big time, I had some that were about 1cm, little triangular things, then a few weeks later she popped me a 5cm. I need to find the pic of them, it looks really wierd side by side, doesnt look like the same species at all.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 24, 2005)

Yay!

Yet another ootheca today  . So far it's been laying 1 every 4-5 days so lets see if it can keep it up :wink: .

Check this out.Below is the lid of the tank with tyhe ootheca it has laid in the last 15 days.






The new ooth.






and the mother itself.






Man, I sure hope they are being kept right by me. I really want these to hatch.

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## ibanez_freak (Dec 12, 2005)

At last, 4 weeks down the line and one of the ootheca has just hatched! Yay, it was from the ootheca that was like, a cm long or so and hatched out about 25 nymphs. So cheers again Ian! These females are genuinely mated. Thanks again and wish me luck (got another 5 of these to hatch and they are about 4 times as big as this one plus she's been laying every 5 days).

Also 2 ghost ooths to hatch. One of them is four weeks old on saturday, how long do these normally take? Hopefully they are fertile otherwise, I wasted a perfectly good male.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Jay (Feb 2, 2006)

Those are some nice pics of the hatch. I had my miomantis ooth from hatch today. If my camera could focus close up I would send some pics.

Thanks Ian!  

I put some drosophila in with them and some of them started having dinner.


----------

